# Zügel des Kopflosen Reiters



## Cata kenner (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo bei mir auf dem Server hat so gut wie jeder 15te Zügel des Kopflosen Reiters.
Meine Frage ist jetzt würde die Dropchance erhöht und haben bei euch auch auf dem Server viele das Mount?


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (20. Oktober 2010)

Glaube kaum, daß die Dropchance erhöht wurde. Daß man es verstärkt sieht, liegt schlicht daran, daß der Event noch läuft. Sobald der vorbei ist, werden wieder weniger Leute auf dem Ding rumreiten.


----------



## Ellesmere (20. Oktober 2010)

ich glaub auch , das die dropchance erhöht wurde. In den letzten Jahren gab es höchstens einen der bei den Schlotternächten die Zügel bekam. Jetzt sind es in den ersten Tagen schon drei.
kann natürlich auch Zufall sein


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Oktober 2010)

Cata schrieb:


> Hallo bei mir auf dem Server hat so gut wie jeder 15te Zügel des Kopflosen Reiters.



Wie kommst du denn auf den Wert? *staun*
Hast du in Dala durchgezählt ?


----------



## Stevesteel (20. Oktober 2010)

Dropchance wurde nicht erhöht.
Habe gestern das Mount mit Tankpaladin-Twink bekommen, mein Main wartet seit Jahren darauf -_-


----------



## Jobbl (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube schon, dass die Dropchance erhöht wurde.
Ein Paar aus der Gilde haben es schon bekommen und das innerhalb von 2 Tagen.
Ich bekomm nichmal den Besen, sondern nur die Punkte...i wie hab ich das Gefühl das ich am Ende des Events jeden Tag Eventboss gekillt hab, und trotzdem nicht den Gaul bekomme


----------



## Zaruk (20. Oktober 2010)

Habs vom letzten Jahr... und es wird auch zwischendurch häufig genutzt, da es für Land&Flugtier nur einen Slot (Ohne Makro) belegt in meinen überfüllten Leisten


----------



## Solaron (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab das Mount auch 

Bin da einmal rein wegen dem erfolg und wegen dem Beutel  aufgemacht und was drin das Mount.. nun brauch ich das noch mit mein andren 2 Char´s


----------



## Vitany2910 (20. Oktober 2010)

dazu müsste ich erstmal unfallfrei in die inze kommen und nicht ständig nen disconnect -.-


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke schon, dass die Dropchance durch den Beutel gestiegen sind.
Die letzten Jahre war ziemlich ziemlich ziemlich oft in der Instanz und ich hab es NIE droppen sehen und ich kannte niemanden der es droppen sehen hat.
Gestern war ich mit meinen 8 80ern darin und hab es mit 3 Chars bekommen in JEDER Gruppe war es mind. 1 mal in einem der Beutel.
4 von meinen 6 dicksten WoW Freunden haben das Mount auch mit meheren Characteren an einem Tag bekommen. Ich glaub kaum, dass das alles Zufall war. Und wie der TE schon sagte bei uns auf dem Server läuft atm jeder 4. damit rum. Wo man letztes Jahr selbst am Ende des Events leute suchen musste die Glück hatten.


----------



## .cube (20. Oktober 2010)

Dropchance wurde nicht erhöht.
Zum event wie einer der vorgänger schon sagte backen es wieder alles aus um ihren so große inet penis zu zeigen...


----------



## Neodarkblue (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube schon, dass an der Dropchance was gemacht wurde.
Ich habe das Mount gestern mit 2 Chars bekommen.


----------



## Branntwein (20. Oktober 2010)

Cata schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist jetzt würde die Dropchance erhöht und haben bei euch auch auf dem Server viele das Mount?



Das du so viele Mounts siehst, liegt auch daran, dass das das zweite.. oder dritte ? Schlotternachtsevent ist wo dieses Mount droppt. Und dementsprechend einige Leute das Mount schon hatten und es jetzt rausholen.

Die Dropchance wurde nicht erhöht, ich habe aber irgendwo die Tage gelesen, dass sich jetzt nicht mehr die ganze Gruppe die Dropchance teilt, sondern jeder für sich seine eigene Dropchance auf das Mount im Beutel hat (macht ja auch Sinn, da jeder einen eigenen Beutel kriegt)


----------



## Peter@buffed (20. Oktober 2010)

Das Mount sieht beschissen aus  da reit ich lieber das Zügel des Feurigen Schlachtrosses und fliege mit meinem Blutgebadeten Frostbrutbezwinger


----------



## Bloodwarri (20. Oktober 2010)

Letztes Jahr hatten es nur vereinzelte. Dieses Jahr laufen schon 10 Leute aus meiner Gilde damit rum und haben es inzwischen mit 2,3 chars. Das Event dauert ja noch was länger
Kann mir keiner erzählen, dass da die Droppchance nicht erhöht wurde..


----------



## Bloodwarri (20. Oktober 2010)

@Branntwein
Die 10 Leute haben es dieses Jahr bekommen. Und es gab zumindestens bei den Leuten die ich so im Blick hatte, viel mehr Dropps. Fast in jeder rnd Gruppe hatte mind. 1er das Mount im Beutel.


----------



## Nuhramon (20. Oktober 2010)

Tippe auch auf Erhöhung
Ich hatte es bereits beim 2. Run drinne. Also am 2. Tag des Events.


----------



## riggedi (20. Oktober 2010)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Glaube kaum, daß die Dropchance erhöht wurde.





Ellesmere schrieb:


> ich glaub auch , das die dropchance erhöht wurde.





Jobbl schrieb:


> Ich glaube schon, dass die Dropchance erhöht wurde.





Axas-Kyoshi schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, dass die Dropchance durch den Beutel gestiegen sind.



To believe or not to believe... 

macht jemand ne Glaubensgruppe auf? Bin Gläubiger Rang 6...


Riggedi


----------



## Erzsebeth (20. Oktober 2010)

Huhu zusammen,

ich bin mir sicher gelesen zu haben, das die Drop-Rate nicht direkt erhöht worden ist ABER das sich (angeblich) nicht mehr alle 5 Spieler in der Gruppe die 0,x % Droprate teilen, sondern jeder Einzelne hat jetzt eine Chance von 0,x % das dieses Mount droppt.

Weiß aber leider nicht mehr genau wo ich das gelesen habe. 
Mir ist es eh hupe...ich habe generell einen DC und einen kompletten WoW Absturz und kriege nicht mehr mit was meine Mitspieler aus ihren Lootkürbissen ziehen ^^

LG


----------



## Throgan (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich habs auch schon 2 mal...

Da hilft nur noch Gallileo Mystery^^


----------



## Ångela (20. Oktober 2010)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Glaube kaum, daß die Dropchance erhöht wurde. Daß man es verstärkt sieht, liegt schlicht daran, daß der Event noch läuft. Sobald der vorbei ist, werden wieder weniger Leute auf dem Ding rumreiten.



Bingo, alles andere ist Humbug, sonst wäre es irgendwo nachzulesen.


----------



## Dreidan (20. Oktober 2010)

Das Mount ist bei buffed und anderen MMO Seiten mit Dropchance 0,2% angegeben. Das kann aber rein rechnerisch dieses Jahr schon nicht mehr stimmen. Auch auf meinem Realm hat das Vieh schon knapp die Hälfte meiner Gilde (130 Chars inklusive Twinks) mit mehreren Chars. Die haben die Dropchance gewaltig nach oben geschraubt.


----------



## Krezton (20. Oktober 2010)

Seitdem der Beutel da ist gibt es sowieso mehr Leute mit mounts aus dem Beutel da man sich nicht mehr mit anderen drum prügeln muss wer es den bekommt deswegen denken alle die dropchance wurde erhöht


----------



## 19Chico73 (20. Oktober 2010)

Das sie die Droppchance erhöht haben glaube ich nicht.

Vielmehr glaube ich, das man nun öfter als vorher sieht das jemand das Pferdchen bekommt, weil der Boss durch den Dungeonfinder nun mit allen Chars besucht wird wo es nur möglich ist.
Früher mußte man sich eine Gruppe suchen und hinreiten was viele abgeschreckt hatt, sodas die meisten wenn überhaupt nur mit dem Main da rein sind.


----------



## Agasul (20. Oktober 2010)

Mal ne Frage an die, die das mount schon haben.
Kippt es bei euch auch so komisch auf die Seite als ob es schräg steht.
Bei mir bei jeder Bodenunebenheit der Fall.
Die anderen Gäule machen das nicht, die reiten gerade und aufrecht drüber.
Ist das Buggy oder torkelt das Pferd wirklich? 
Noch aufs Thema zurückkommend. 
Ich finde auch, dass die Droprate erhöht wurde.


----------



## Philine (20. Oktober 2010)

hab das Mount am ersten Tag direkt mit meiner Priesterin und mit meinem Dk bekommen die anderen Chars hatten bis jetzt noch kein Glück.

finde auch die Dropchance wurde etwas angehoben


----------



## Karadul (20. Oktober 2010)

Erester Tag ..

Ich mit 9 chars rein, 3 leute haben s bekommen... 

Ich aber immer noch nicht! Sicher erhöht!


----------



## wuddel1977 (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich denk mal das die Dropchancen nicht erhöt wurden, nur die wahrscheinlichkeit es zu bekommen ist durch den Dungefinder gestiegen da schliechtweg mehr leute die ini betreten und da die dropchance ja auf gesammt boss kills berechnet wird (1% = 1x die zügel je 100 kills, bezieht sich nicht auf eigene kills sondern realmpool kills) is dies wohl eher wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Kirali (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke schon das die Dropchancen erhöht wurden, wie schon beim Braufest, da hab ich direkt beide Mounts bekommen, das Pferdchen vom Reiter hatte ich gestern im Kürbis, hatte es aber schon, Gruselhelm und -kürbis hab ich dieses Jahr gleich zu Beginn abgestaubt, das war der einzige Erfolg der mir noch fehlte von den Schlotternächten.


----------



## Deathloc (20. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich könnte, würde ich in Antwortmöglichkeit b) das leider und den Smiley durchstreichen. Ein Troll steht nicht auf Pferde, Mann! Die Heldentag hingegen hätte ich schon gern. : )


----------



## Russelkurt (21. Oktober 2010)

habs vorgestern bekommen, allerdings mit meinem magier-twink. und der ist ein gnom. ich finde gnome auf pferden merkwürdig...


----------



## Takius (21. Oktober 2010)

Durch die änderung des Systems kanns einem schon so vorkommen..~


----------



## Possessed (21. Oktober 2010)

Bin jemand der noch nie Glück bei Mounts hatte. Habe alleine für den weissen Bären mit meinem Mainchar fast 2 Jahre gebraucht ! Und ich habe die Daily so gut wie jeden Tag gemacht. 

Habe 5 80er und 3 davon haben das Eventmount schon bekommen. Einer direkt am Montag und 2 gestern hintereinander. Dachte was ist jetzt los o.O ... Also ich würde schon stark davon ausgehen, dass die ein bischen an der Dropschraube gedreht haben. SO ein Glück kann ich einfach nicht haben.


----------



## pixeljedi (21. Oktober 2010)

ich habe die zügel gerade bekommen...einzigster wermutstropfen...ich habs mit dem gammel twink^^
ich häts gern auf dem main-char.... aber was solls,man kann nich alles haben


----------



## Rokzar (21. Oktober 2010)

1 MAL BESIIEGT ----------------> 1 MAL BEKOMMEN


----------



## Pamela1 (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab die Zügel. Muss aber dazusagen, dass ich den Reiter jeden Tag mit 7 Chars mache...

Das dann einer von denen das Mount abbekommt (und komischerweise wie schon beim Braufest der Widder immer mein Hunter den ich garnich mehr spiel ^^) ist eigentlich abzusehen. Hab ja quasi die 7-fache Dropchance


----------



## Kartonics (21. Oktober 2010)

Gehe 4 mal täglich event mit insgesamt 4 chars gestern hat es einer bekommen


----------



## Shamiden (21. Oktober 2010)

freund  hats 2 mal -.-


----------



## Leonalis (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde ja ok wenn Blizzard es jedem gönnt.

Was ich aber bis heute nicht verstehe ist folgendes.

Meine Freundin hat jetzt 3x das event gemacht (mit dem Mage) und hat 3x das Mount bekommen. Oo Ich meine was bringt das,. wiso kann blizzard die lootregelung nicht mal optimieren


----------



## Trig (21. Oktober 2010)

Nun äußer ich doch mal meine Vermutung:

Es werden wohl mehr Leute wie früher das Event machen (so wie ich), weil die Anmeldung mittlerweile recht komfortabel ist, damit würden dann mehr Leute das Mount haben bei gleich gebliebener Dropchance.

Aber vielleicht täusch ich mich da auch....


----------



## Waldman (21. Oktober 2010)

Naja, vergleicht man mal, wie oft mittlerweile das Mount zu den Vorjahren droppt, kann man fast sichergehen, dass hier die Chance erhöht wurde, zumindest könnte man dies so empfinden. Ich bin auch schon ewig hinter dem Ponny her, bisher aber auch noch ohne Glück, wobei das Event momentan auch nicht ohne Hindernisse zu bewältigen ist.


----------



## wedøx (21. Oktober 2010)

Also ich habs mit meinem Hexer und mit meinem Krieger beides vom Letztem Jahr


----------



## Tamerlein (21. Oktober 2010)

da jeder einen beutel bekommt, der die gleiche "dropchance" bietet wie der boss vorher, hat sich die dropchance zumindest auf das fünffache erhöht. dazu kommt dass man jetzt alle twinks durchschleift, wo vorher nur der main dieses nervige herumgereite mitgemacht hat. also höhere chance und mehr chars. deshalb sieht man das mount bei weitem öfter als vorher.


----------



## Grushdak (21. Oktober 2010)

Aaah ... wenn die Dropchance erhöht worden ist - dann weiß ich ja, 
warum gestern solange die Wartungarbeiten dauerten.
Das war für Blizz bestimmt harte Arbeit, diese ingame Veränderung. 

greetz


----------



## xPatze (21. Oktober 2010)

Hab das Mount leider nicht, hab immer Loot-Pech wenns um sowas geht


----------



## Masahiko (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich mache den Event Boss 9x am Tag, natürlich mit 9 Chars und habe es jetzt schon mit dreien.


----------



## Millijana (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin der festen Überzeugung dass die Chance höher ist. Ich bin auch früher schon jeden Tag rein, wenn das Event lief, allein schon um Gildies und Freunden die nötigen Dinge für den Meta zu sammeln. Aber ich habe das Reitvieh nie auch nur droppen sehen.
Jetzt hatte ich es binnnen von 2 Tagen mit 2 Chars von 3 chars. Mein Mann hat es ebenfalls mit 2 chars hat aber 3 Tage gebraucht.. und der Rest der Gilde hat auch irgendwie bereits mindestens ein gewonnen äh gelootet.

sicherlich ich die chance höher dass ich es in jedem Fall bekomme wenn es im Sack ist, aber wie gesagt in den anderen Jahren habe ich es nicht mal gesehen. 
Für mich steht klar fast dass neben dem Komfort, es nur aus dem Sack looten zu müssen auch die Droppchance verändert wurde.


----------



## xTony montana (21. Oktober 2010)

also ich habs mit main am ersten tag bekommen und letztes jahr hab ich es nichmal droppen sehen dabei war ich jeden tag da und hab es gemacht das 3 oder 4 mal pro run


----------



## Chillers (21. Oktober 2010)

riggedi schrieb:


> To believe or not to believe...
> 
> macht jemand ne Glaubensgruppe auf? Bin Gläubiger Rang 6...
> 
> ...



Nice. 

Ich glaube mir fast sicher zu sein, dass die droprate vielleicht eindeutig nicht erhöht wurde.

Warum?

Ich kriege das blöde mount einfach nicht.
Verdammt nochmal!


----------



## Maireen (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich sehe es wie die meisten, die Zügel gibt es deutlich öfter als die letzten Jahre. Habe es mit einem Char sogar zweimal...


----------



## Derulu (21. Oktober 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> ich glaub auch , das die dropchance erhöht wurde. In den letzten Jahren gab es höchstens einen der bei den Schlotternächten die Zügel bekam. Jetzt sind es in den ersten Tagen schon drei.
> kann natürlich auch Zufall sein



Nein, die generelle Dropchance an sich wurde nicht erhöht...allerdings gab es bis letztes Jahr 5 Leute die um den Drop raufen mussten bei 5 Versuchen...heute hat jeder einzelne die Dropchance und jeder einzelne auch meist mehr Chars als noch letztes Jahr, schließlich ist der höchste Raid im Spiel 10 Monate alt, es war also genug Zeit sich viele viele Twinks hoch zu leveln. Auch war die Chance auf eine Gruppe geringer, weil man selber suchen musste (auch das hat einige vom Versuch abgehalten 20-25 Minuten zu suchen um eine Gruppe voll zu kriegen), heute sucht der Dungeonfinder für einen


----------



## Surfboy1995 (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube das die dropchance erhöht wurde. ich habe es heute und vorgestern bekommen also hab ich 2


----------



## Norica (21. Oktober 2010)

ich warte jetz schon 4 jahre drauf ... ich habs aufgegeben


----------



## Chillers (21. Oktober 2010)

Maireen schrieb:


> Ich sehe es wie die meisten, die Zügel gibt es deutlich öfter als die letzten Jahre. Habe es mit einem Char sogar zweimal...



Ich kenne einen, der hat nur dieses mount. Aber gleich 30mal.
So.

(Ich bin´s nicht).


----------



## j0sh (21. Oktober 2010)

xPatze schrieb:


> Hab das Mount leider nicht, hab immer Loot-Pech wenns um sowas geht



Das kenne ich....wenn es um Mountdrops geht, habe ich auch nie Glück...bin schon seit vier Monaten am Eier kaufen und nie der Proto drin...das gleiche habe ich auch Brunhillar mit meinem Chars....nie ist der Bär da drin...könnte noch ewig weitere Beispiele aufführen


----------



## Kafka (21. Oktober 2010)

habs auch noch nicht, mit keinem Char... Aber ich hab eh lootpech, beim Braufest war auch keins von beidem grinnen...


----------



## Waldman (21. Oktober 2010)

Tamerlein schrieb:


> da jeder einen beutel bekommt, der die gleiche "dropchance" bietet wie der boss vorher, hat sich die dropchance zumindest auf das fünffache erhöht. dazu kommt dass man jetzt alle twinks durchschleift, wo vorher nur der main dieses nervige herumgereite mitgemacht hat. also höhere chance und mehr chars. deshalb sieht man das mount bei weitem öfter als vorher.



Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Eine fünffache Erhöhung, wie du sie schilderst, gab es vorher auch, mit dem Unterschied, dass man vorher den Boss 5 mal llegen konnte mit einer Gruppe und jetzt nur noch einmal. Das bedeutet folglich, pro Eventbesuch könnte das Mount 5 mal droppen, so wie vorher auch. Der Unterschied liegt darin, dass jeder Spieler vorher eine 5-fache Chance hatte und nun nur noch eine.

Deine zweite Aussage würde ich so auch nicht unterschreiben. Klar, wenn mehr Chars existieren, wird auch öfters das event absolviert und somit wohl öfters das Mount droppen. Aber, betrachtet man die Dropprate bei Gildenmates in den letzten Jahren und vergleicht das mit der aktuellen Saison, dann ist hier eindeutig eine höhere Droprate zu erkennen. Zumal wir früher auch alle Twinks durchgeschleift haben.

lg


----------



## Tamerlein (21. Oktober 2010)

Derulu ich find den letzten teil deiner sig genial! ich ninja das einfach mal für etwaige andere foren für mich


----------



## Grave_Dancer (21. Oktober 2010)

Mein Mage hat das Mount schon 2008 bekommen.

Vor 2 Tagen hat er es nochmal bekommen. Super! Wäre toll wenn es Accountgebunden wäre aber so 
ist es wertlos.


----------



## Derulu (21. Oktober 2010)

Surfboy1995 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das die dropchance erhöht wurde. ich habe es heute und vorgestern bekommen also hab ich 2



Never...ich kenne einen der hat 5 Lvl 80 Chars, war während dem Braufest mit jedem dieser Chars täglich beim Boss und hat 0,0 Braufestmounts bekommen(nur 2x die Fernbedienung und einmal den Dolch)...16 Tage á 5 Versuche = 80 Versuche, kein Mount. Also von wegen Dropchancen erhöht

Das selbe Ding läuft übrigens grade beim aktuellen Event


Und ja ich bin es...


----------



## Quel'naala (21. Oktober 2010)

Tja ich warte auch noch vergebens auf das Mount ;P Einfach nur um es zu haben, nich weil es mir besonders gut gefällt. 

Auf Destro haben es auch unheimlich viele und ich denke dass die Dropchance erhöht wurde ja. In der letzten Gruppe die ich hatte hat es einer bekommen und auch sonst spammen 
viele im Channel dass sie eins haben und in meiner Gilde haben es auch dieses Jahr 2 Leute bekommen. 

Aber es ist wie mit Anzu, den Rabenfürsten haben auf unserem Server auch fast alle und irgendwie wird es dann nichts besonderes mehr. Da ist es besonders wenn jemand auf dem Kodo langreitet ^^


----------



## LadyNessa (21. Oktober 2010)

Mein Mann und ich haben das Event fast zeitgleich (in verschiedenen Gruppen ) gemacht und haben es beide bekommen


----------



## Mollari (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich habs jetzt in den paar Tagen schon mit 3 Chars bekommen und in den 4 Jahren vorher kein einziges mal. Ich bin auch der Meinung das es öfter fällt als früher.


----------



## b1gg3r (21. Oktober 2010)

gestern mit 4 chars rein, und 2 davon haben das mount bekommen^^

ich habs am anfang selbst nihct geglaubt, das ich mal glück habe und so ein eventmount bekomm xD

@irgendjemand über mir

ja das pferd bekommt eine komishce seitenlage wenn man kurven und so reitet, das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen^^ 

es sieht auch so aus als würde es sich shcneller bewegen als die anderen pferde oO


----------



## Ångela (21. Oktober 2010)

Kapiert doch endlich mal eins. GLAUBEN ist NICHT wissen.

Was ihr hier von euch gebt, das ist einfach nur albern, denn ihr haut eure Aussagen mit einer Absolutheit raus, als wenn ihr den Programmcode kennen würdet.

Es ist definitiv NICHTS erhöht worden, auch wenn ich mir hier die Antworten diverser GMs diesbezüglich spare, aber der Konsenz ist genau der, den ich schon im ersten Beitrag erwähnt habe: WÄRE die Chance erhöht worden, könnte man das nachlesen.


Immerhin gibt es auch ein paar Leute, die denken können und das mit der Dropchance begriffen haben, also warum die "gefühlt" höher ist, als im letzten Jahr.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (21. Oktober 2010)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> ich habe die zügel gerade bekommen...einzigster wermutstropfen...ich habs mit dem gammel twink^^
> ich häts gern auf dem main-char.... aber was solls,man kann nich alles haben


Geht mir genauso... mein Main hat beim Braufest auch nix bekommen, mein DK-Twink hatte immerhin den Widder bekommen (der ist natürlich ein Zwerg, so daß der Widder schon wieder nix Besonderes ist). Das selbe jetzt, gestern hatte der DK das Mount und den Besen in einem Beutel, mit dem Main warte ich immernoch drauf. Bei dem DK wundert's mich allerdings eh nich mehr, nachdem er gleich beim ersten HC-Besuch im Occulus den Blaudrachen bekommen hatte. An diesen Sonnen- und Schatten-Chars scheint wirklich was dran zu sein.. 

btt: Das Einzige was mir bisher in Sachen Dropchance aufgefallen ist: Jedes Mal wenn weniger als 4 Leute in der Gruppe noch on waren (wegen der ganzen DCs) hatte immer, aber wirklich immer!, einer das Pferd im Beutel - aber war wohl nur n seltsamer Zufall.


----------



## Masagana (21. Oktober 2010)

Hehe!

Ich hatte dieses Jahr endlich das Glück das ich das Mount bekommen habe.

Am ersten Tag rein --> Boss down--> Mount im Beutel. ;-)


BTW: Ich weis nicht ob die Dropchance erhöht wurde, jedoch haben es in den wenigen Tagen die das Event jetzt dauert sehr viele Leute bekommen.


MFG

Masagana


----------



## Lokibu (21. Oktober 2010)

Ist doch ganz einfach... 

Die Dropchance, das ist die Chance wie oft das Pferd aus dem toten Mob kommt, ist gleich geblieben. Wenn die früher 4% war, dann ist sie jetzt immer noch 4%

Dann ist da noch die, ich nenne es mal "Gewinnchance". Diese war früher 20 %, und dazu auch abhängig ob der Rest mitwürfelt oder nicht.  Nunmehr ist diese Gewinnchance 100%. 

Das heist die gesamte Chance, also nicht die Dropchance, ist erhöht worden. 


Für die, die das immer ncoh nicht verstehen:

Früher:

Mob tod ----> öffnen des Kadavers ---> in 4 von 100 Fällen ist das Mount drin (Dropchance). ------> Würfeln -----> in 20 von 100 Fällen... runtergerechnet in 1 von 5 Fällen gewinnt man das Mount.

Heute:

Mob tod ----> öffnen des Beutels ----> in 4 von 100 Fällen ist das Mount drin (Dropchance) ------- > Würfeln entfällt.


Wie man sehen kann, hat sich die Dropchance nicht verändert. Jedoch wenn es mal droppt, dann hat man es auch.  Das heißt .. wenn zufällig die 4% gerade bei 5 Leuten "procct" dann gehen 5 Leute mit den Mounts aus der Ini. Früher wäre da nur einer mit dem Mount rausgekommen.

Also wer das jetzt nicht kapiert.. dann weiß ich auch net.


----------



## RedShirt (21. Oktober 2010)

32 Runs.

0 Gäule.


----------



## Mondenkynd (21. Oktober 2010)

Gestern mit 3 von 8 Chars bekommen


----------



## Mondenkynd (21. Oktober 2010)

Sorry, System sagte geht nicht und war dann doch drin.


----------



## Schlaviner (21. Oktober 2010)

Letztes Jahr gleich um 01:05 bekommen


----------



## DasGehirn (21. Oktober 2010)

einmal logisch nachdenken und ihr werde herrausfinden das die dropchanc ERHÖHT worden ist !
wieso ? vorher musste man sich das mount falls es dropt nochmal durch die anderen teilen
jetzt bekommt jemand einzendes das mount. das heißt nicht das es die % zahl erhöht das ihr das mount bekommt aber die dropchance wurde garantiert erhöht


----------



## echterman (21. Oktober 2010)

die dropchance wurde definitiev erhöht. hatte ne randomgruppe da ist das ding 3 mal gedropt. ich hatte es nach meinem 3. run.


----------



## Shenoz (21. Oktober 2010)

habs vorhin bekommen, sihet geil aus, aber was hatn das für ne fluggeschwindigkeit ich kann das grad nicht ganz erkennen


----------



## j0sh (21. Oktober 2010)

DasGehirn schrieb:


> einmal logisch nachdenken und ihr werde herrausfinden das die dropchanc ERHÖHT worden ist !
> wieso ? vorher musste man sich das mount falls es dropt nochmal durch die anderen teilen
> jetzt bekommt jemand einzendes das mount. das heißt nicht das es die % zahl erhöht das ihr das mount bekommt aber die dropchance wurde garantiert erhöht



das erhöht aber nicht die dropchance, das garantiert dir lediglich, wenn es mit seinen 0,2% dropchance dropt, das du es 100% bekommst


----------



## Martin__ (21. Oktober 2010)

also ich kenn Leute die haben die Zügel dieses Jahr schon 2 mal im Beutel gehabt..


----------



## Druiden-Eule (21. Oktober 2010)

ich hab 9x 80er;
täglich braufest gemacht, bekommen insgesamt 4 mounts,
bei schlotternächte bisher nur 1 mount, und nen gruselkürbis 
( die unnützen 14tage besen zähl ich mal lieber nich mit) ^^

ich sag so, dropchanchen immernoch niedrig wie die letzten jahre,
ist halt glück ^^


----------



## Bandit 1 (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich gehe 5x am Tag mit meinen 5 80ern rein.

Seit Montag: 2 Besen, 2 Pets, Null Pferdchen - und eine Menge Mist ^^

Aber ich habe jeden Tag einen _(die meisten machen ja sofort ihren Beutel auf, ich such den
immer erst mal eine halbe Stunde in meinem Taschenchaos)_, der die Zügel drin hat.

Das scheint mir echt oft zu sein, ich habe bei sowas noch nie Glück gehabt. Aber egal, ist ja in
5 Minuten jeweils erledigt.
Und dank dem deaktivierten Tooltip, habe ich auch keine Crashs mehr.


----------



## Martin__ (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich habs dieses Jahr und die letzten Jahre noch nie droppen sehen


----------



## Hailtome (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich habs auch leier noch nicht.....dafür den Braufestkodo: )


----------



## Xariade (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin überzeugt, dass die Droppchance nicht erhöht wurde, ich gehe jeden Tag mit verschiedenen Chars den Boss umhauen und das Mount droppt nicht.... Dafür hab ich schon 4x den dummen Gruselhelm..... ich finde es nicht fair, dass es nicht wenigstens ne Regelng gibt, dass wenn man den Boss zb. 10mal umgehauen hat eine Belohnung dafür bekommt....


----------



## Uschili (21. Oktober 2010)

also ich hatte es grad zum dritten mal, und ich hab nur den einen char


----------



## Autumna (21. Oktober 2010)

denke auch dass die dropchance um einiges höher gesetzt wurde. letztes jahr waren wir da mit ner stammgruppe, man hatte als pro tag 5 chancen oder mehr (abwechselndes umloggen auf twinks), und wir haben die zügel nur 1x dabei gehabt! jetzt gehe ich dort random hin und fast jedes mal bekommt sie einer aus der gruppe, nur ich bisher noch nicht  aber mittnacht is eh viel schöner ;D


----------



## Redday (21. Oktober 2010)

ich frag mich, wie man das mount bekommen soll, wenn in der ini immer 3 von 5 leuten disco haben.
blizzard sollte das event weiterlaufen lassen, bis sie ihre server wieder griff haben.
so ist das einfach eine verarsche.


----------



## Derulu (21. Oktober 2010)

Redday schrieb:


> ich frag mich, wie man das mount bekommen soll, wenn in der ini immer 3 von 5 leuten disco haben.
> blizzard sollte das event weiterlaufen lassen, bis sie ihre server wieder griff haben.
> so ist das einfach eine verarsche.



Weswegen? weil das Mount jemandem zusteht? Weil man ein "Recht" auf das Vieh hat? Nur weil ein bißchen was unrund läuft, soll ein Event, dass genau Nüsse "bringt" außer Stylesachen und Spaß, und nur der Ingameunterhaltung dient über den Feiertag zu dem es thematisch passt verlängert werden?

Und nicht alle haben einen DC, gibt genug, die überhaupt kein Problem bei und mit dem Event haben...


----------



## HomeDJ (21. Oktober 2010)

*grmmel*

2. twink hat das teil schon einkassiert nur main wartet seid 2 jahren vergeblich drauf :-(


----------



## WedeNoz (21. Oktober 2010)

So gesehn wurde die dropchance schon erhöt.... aber nicht direkt O.o

Letztes jahr etc. ist das Mount beim Boss gedropt, also wenn es dropt, kloppen sich da 5 Leute drum.
Nun kann das Mount in dem Beutel drinne sein. D.h. jeder erhält sein eigenes.
Im besten falle können also pro kill, somit 5 Beutel, 5 Mounts drinne sein. ^^


----------



## Mondenkynd (21. Oktober 2010)

Also beim Braufest hab ich mit den gleichen Chars, bei täglichem Event, am Ende nur 1 Mount bekommen, dagegen ist das hier Luxus.


----------



## Snee (21. Oktober 2010)

Konnte man im letzten Jahr auch schon so bequem per Dungeonfinder direkt den Event starten... ? Wenn nicht, wäre es natürlich ebenfalls eine Hinweis auf diese Flugmount-Inflation...


----------



## Brahktal (21. Oktober 2010)

Erzsebeth schrieb:


> ...
> ich bin mir sicher gelesen zu haben, das die Drop-Rate nicht direkt erhöht worden ist ABER das sich (angeblich) nicht mehr alle 5 Spieler in der Gruppe die 0,x % Droprate teilen, sondern jeder Einzelne hat jetzt eine Chance von 0,x % das dieses Mount droppt.
> ...



nicht besser zu formulieren und eindeutig auch etwas fairer als früher. da man zu der droppchance immer noch die wahrscheinlichkeit es tatsächlich zu bekommen durch 5 zu teilen hatte.

alles andere ist reines glück und seit heute morgen zählt einer meiner chars zu den glücklichen. werde trotzdem mit allen 4ren weiter reingehen


----------



## Takius (21. Oktober 2010)

Snee schrieb:


> Konnte man im letzten Jahr auch schon so bequem per Dungeonfinder direkt den Event starten... ? Wenn nicht, wäre es natürlich ebenfalls eine Hinweis auf diese Flugmount-Inflation...


Afaik war das Shadowfangevent das erste mit der Funktion.


----------



## Trôublex (21. Oktober 2010)

habs innerhalb von 2 tagen 2x mitm main und 1x mitm twink bekommen


----------



## j0sh (21. Oktober 2010)

Trôublex schrieb:


> habs innerhalb von 2 tagen 2x mitm main und 1x mitm twink bekommen



Hängt IHN!!!!ich hatte noch nicht einmal auch nur Igrend etwas in dem Kürbis...und gehe Täglich mit drei Chars darein -.-"


----------



## Ångela (21. Oktober 2010)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso... mein Main hat beim Braufest auch nix bekommen, mein DK-Twink hatte immerhin den Widder bekommen (der ist natürlich ein Zwerg, so daß der Widder schon wieder nix Besonderes ist). Das selbe jetzt, gestern hatte der DK das Mount und den Besen in einem Beutel, mit dem Main warte ich immernoch drauf. Bei dem DK wundert's mich allerdings eh nich mehr, nachdem er gleich beim ersten HC-Besuch im Occulus den Blaudrachen bekommen hatte. An diesen Sonnen- und Schatten-Chars scheint wirklich was dran zu sein..
> 
> btt: Das Einzige was mir bisher in Sachen Dropchance aufgefallen ist: Jedes Mal wenn weniger als 4 Leute in der Gruppe noch on waren (wegen der ganzen DCs) hatte immer, aber wirklich immer!, einer das Pferd im Beutel - aber war wohl nur n seltsamer Zufall.



Das mit der reduzierten Gruppe, das könnte tatsächlich ein Bug sein, denn auf diese Weise hab ich auch meine bisher beiden Drops erhalten, stimmt !

Müsste man mal direkt testen, also vorsätzlich ;-)


----------



## Trôublex (21. Oktober 2010)

desweiteren auch insg 2x den schnellen besen, 1x das pet und 1x den helm
das fand ich eben aber gar nicht erwähnenswert^^
anscheinend hab ich auch mal glück


----------



## frankiboyk (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe heute grade mal nen besen bekommen und sonst droppt immer nur süßes oder saures und nichtmal diesen gruselhelm


----------



## Maribêlla (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich finds lustig wenn man 2x Zügel des Kopflosen Reiters bekommt und das mit seinem Twink.

Das Löschen fällt so schwer, wenn man den noch mit seinem Main will.


----------



## j0sh (21. Oktober 2010)

Trôublex schrieb:


> desweiteren auch insg 2x den schnellen besen, 1x das pet und 1x den helm
> das fand ich eben aber gar nicht erwähnenswert^^
> anscheinend hab ich auch mal glück



du machst dich bei mir unbeliebt


----------



## frankiboyk (21. Oktober 2010)

kommischerweise kann keiner meistenz da mitwürfeln weil einer hat es wenn man draufklickt und dann sieht man nur das er die erbeutet hat


----------



## Derulu (21. Oktober 2010)

frankiboyk schrieb:


> kommischerweise kann keiner meistenz da mitwürfeln weil einer hat es wenn man draufklickt und dann sieht man nur das er die erbeutet hat



...weil du um ein Teil, dass in deinem dir eigenen Beutesack drinnen ist, nicht mit anderen würfelst, die ja ebenfalls einen Sack bekommen haben (also nicht "der der als erster daraufklickt", sondern der der es in seinem eigenen Beutesack hat, bekommt es). Das wäre so wie wenn jeder ein Los bekommen würde, einer gewinnt was und die anderen würfeln mit dem Gewinner dann darum...


----------



## karull (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab die Zügel heut mit 3 twinks bekommen^^
War mein lucky day


----------



## hassmaske (21. Oktober 2010)

ganz einfach 
früher 5 leute die zu 0,02% das mount sehn oder darum würfeln konnten 
jetz 5 leute wo jeder eine chanse von 0,02% hat = 5 x 0,02% dropprate


----------



## Ixidus (21. Oktober 2010)

ich habs aber mit dem falschen char :-(


----------



## Stevesteel (21. Oktober 2010)

vorgestern mit Palatwink, gestern mit Main Hexenmeister, mal gucken, welcher meiner anderen Twinks es heute bekommt


----------



## syntaxsniffler (21. Oktober 2010)

von 3 chars haben es 2 chars
wobei mein main den gaul von letzten jahr hatte und trotzdem heute wieder im sack hatte ..
der andre hats gestern bekommen mal schaun wann char3 das mount hat aber ich finde die dropchance auch etwas "Hoch" sehe sehr viele damit rumposen am Dala Flugplatz, weiss der Teufel warum das Mount ist eh nichts besonderes, da schwing ich mich lieber auf meinen ZG Tiger


----------



## Saiboter (21. Oktober 2010)

18 Runs dieses Jahr und noch kein Mount.

Letztes Jahr auch nicht bekommen.



Heut Abend wieder 6 Runs, mal schauen.


----------



## Anglus (21. Oktober 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Dropchance wurde nicht erhöht.
> Habe gestern das Mount mit Tankpaladin-Twink bekommen, mein Main wartet seit Jahren darauf -_-



Doch das wurde in nem Blue schon erwähnt das die drop chance erhöht wurde.Jeder meiner chars hat dei nach min 3 Tagen bekommen ^^


----------



## Malondil (21. Oktober 2010)

Gestern mit meinem Priester bekommen.
Und heute nochmal mit meinem Priester bekommen


----------



## Derulu (21. Oktober 2010)

Anglus schrieb:


> Doch das wurde in nem Blue schon erwähnt das die drop chance erhöht wurde.Jeder meiner chars hat dei nach min 3 Tagen bekommen ^^



Screen or it didn't happen...

oder...

Quelle?




wollte ich immer schon mal sagen


----------



## bullybaer (21. Oktober 2010)

Habe es mit 3 Chars, wobei 1 Char es noch vor 3 jahren auf Stufe 70 erwürfeln musst


----------



## sam72 (21. Oktober 2010)

jeder hat das mount... mimimi?!


----------



## Saiboter (21. Oktober 2010)

Anglus schrieb:


> Doch das wurde in nem Blue schon erwähnt das die drop chance erhöht wurde.Jeder meiner chars hat dei nach min 3 Tagen bekommen ^^



Quelle?


----------



## Orgoron (21. Oktober 2010)

Also ich habs selber bekommen mindestens 2 x Droppen sehen und das nur von denen die den Beutel aufmachen wenn sie noch in der Ini sind und wenn man irgendwo rumsteht blinkt dauernd auf xy hat die zügel wasweis ich bekommen auserdem steht die Vicher massenweise in Dala rum.

Also ich gehe davon aus das die Dropprate erhöht wurde und die beträgt garantiert nich nur 0. % da verwette ich meinen ****** drauf .

Ich hoffe eh das mit Cata mal langsam ein paar neue Events kommen weil langsam wirds echt öde ^^


----------



## Urdrak (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube auch, dass die Dropchance erhöht wurde. Ich persönlich habe das Mount bereits im letzten Jahr bekommen. Dieses Jahr habe ich den Reiter ein einziges Mal erlegt und es erneut im Beutel gehabt, bei diesem Kill haben außerdem zwei meiner Mitstreiter auch das Glück gehabt, das Mount zu erhalten.


----------



## rocktas (21. Oktober 2010)

ich hab auch das gefühl das die dropchance erhöt wurde! hab seit dem begin mit allen 4 80ern die ich habe das mount gedropt! oder ich bin einfach ein verdammter glückspilz


----------



## Reflox (21. Oktober 2010)

rocktas schrieb:


> ich hab auch das gefühl das die dropchance erhöt wurde! hab seit dem begin mit allen 4 80ern die ich habe das mount gedropt! oder ich bin einfach ein verdammter glückspilz



Und ich farme (bald) seit 3 Jahren dafür.


----------



## Lilahoney (21. Oktober 2010)

mein priest hat das schöne mount heute bekommen
mal sehen welcher twink ebeso noch glück hat^^


----------



## madmurdock (21. Oktober 2010)

Gründe, warum so viele das Mount haben:

- *Erreichbarkeit*: Man kann sich bequem per Tool anmelden. Maximal 5 bis 10 Mins Wartezeit als DD stehen halt im MEHR ALS KRASSEN Verhältnis zu der "Pre Tool Time". Frueher musste man zB als Ally nach IF -> Menethil -> Southshore -> Quer durch Hillsbrad, über den See OHNE Eisige Pfade und co, durch KOMPLETT Tirisfal um dann endlich beim Kloster anzukommen um sich am Portstein von 200 Hordlern ganken zu lassen. Alternativ kommt man über WPL dorthin, es ist aber trotzdem eine Reise durch 2 Gebiete. Den Portstein gibt es zwar seit BC in der heutigen Funktionalität, trotzdem mussten 2 hin, bei Gegneraufkommen alle 5. > 15 bis 30 Mins MINDESTENS. 1 bis 3 Stunden Gruppensuche waren bei weitem keine Seltenheit.

- *Betrugsschutz*: Bis auf den popeligen ilvl 200 Ring, welcher allerhöchstens frische 80er interessieren könnte (im Dezember kommt eh das Addon raus und man kriegt direkt ~ilvl 300 ;P naja fast) erhält man _sämtlichen relevanten_ Loot per "Beutel". Früher war es so, dass Leute die Grp um die Daily betrogen haben und ihre nicht abgegeben haben. 2 Mins spaeter suchten sie im /2 erneut nach Grps. Blizz hat zu der Zeit solches Verhalten toleriert und nicht bestraft. Selbst Rufmord im Forum zum Schutz anderer Mitspieler war nicht erlaubt. GOTT SEI DANK ist das heute anders. DANKE BLIZZARD!

- *Gruppenzusammenstellung*: Wer kennt die ewige Suche nach Tank+Heal nicht. Heute dauert sie maximal 10 mins und man muss sich nur als DD im Tool anmelden. Sonst wird einem alles abgenommen.

- *Schwierigkeit*: Equip/allgemeine Erfahrung/Wotl-Cata Talente. Es ist mittlerweile egal, was man macht. Die DPS steht in keinem Verhältnis und obwohl ich bei jedem Run mindestens 2 Leute erlebe, die nicht auf den Kopf switchen, faellt der Boss trotzdem immer. Selbst durch die durch den Bug verursachten Discs hindern einen nicht daran den Boss auch zu 2. oder 3. zu machen.


Trotz all dieser positiven Gruende vermisse ich hier die Ineraktion mit den Mitspielern. Es lohnt gar nicht zu gruessen/zu chatten, da man

1. die Random Leute zu 99%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht mehr sieht
2. Der Run zu schnell geht.

Früher ist man noch mit seiner Gilde dorthin, hat Spass oder weniger Spass am PvP gehabt, hat seine Twinks dort hingestellt, damit man für Gildi xy endlich nach 50 Runs den Plattenhelm mit dem coolen Lachen besorgen konnte etc etc. So was ist voellig auf der Strecke geblieben und trotz der super Praktikabilität vermisse ich die Zeiten. :\

Es hat irgendwie was vom netten Budenverkaeufer um die Ecke, der für den anonymen Supermarkt Platz machen musste.


----------

